# Interesting observation on a 2015 F-150



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

We were looking at the new F-150 yesterday and noticed this interesting way the lock cylinder is almost outside the vehicle on the drivers side.










The picture is of me pulling the door handle to open the drivers door and the lock cylinder is partially exposed. Anyone else think this is a weak link?

-----------------------------
The lazy do not roast any game, but the diligent feed on the riches of the hunt. (â€­Proverbsâ€¬ â€­12â€¬:â€­27â€¬ NIV)


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I guess that would depend on how what you can't see is engineered. If it's a problem we will find out soon enough and Ford will change the design. Anti theft is a big deal for car makers these days. It affects insurance rates. My guess is they thought it through and it's not quite as vulnerable as you think.


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

You uncovered a quick cab access point. Keep some vice-grips handy and nobody will ever be locked out of your truck again.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I've had my 08 250 broken into with a screw driver in front of an elementary school so unauthorized access is one of my attention points. 


Hiding in plain sight


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Superduties seem especially vulnerable. Both of mine were broken into a couple of times. 

My three F150s have never been broken into. Not that it's impossible but I've been told that they are harder to get into quickly. 

Maybe Ford is leveling the playing field.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Can you put back door handles on the front doors. I've done this with all my previous fords. I make the thieves break the window if they want in. Causes noise and they're more likely to walk by your truck and hit another one with an actual key hole they can stick their screw driver in.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Prob so. Did it on my 250



Hiding in plain sight


----------



## Toadtrout (Dec 27, 2014)

Gottagofishin said:


> I guess that would depend on how what you can't see is engineered. If it's a problem we will find out soon enough and Ford will change the design. Anti theft is a big deal for car makers these days. It affects insurance rates. My guess is they thought it through and it's not quite as vulnerable as you think.


Did they teach you that nonsense at Alabama high school, err I mean university of Alabama?

Ford doesn't give two ****es about theft, they actually love it. They have kept the same door lock design for over a decade knowing that you can literally use a flat head screwdriver to open the door. Same thing with tailgates, they won't change the design since they make money off of every tailgate stolen. Automakers don't just sell cars....


----------

